# Le fruit de son imagination.



## laura05

Hallo,

Hoe kan ik deze uitdrukking vertalen: "de vrucht der/van zijn verbeelding"?

Dank u!...


----------



## Ferrarista

'De vrucht van zijn verbeelding' kan prima volgens mij.


----------



## laura05

Dank u wel!...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Salut,

Je dirais

het product van zijn verbeelding.

Brown


----------



## laura05

Is "de vrucht van zijn verbeelding" niet correct of bedoelt u dat "het product van zijn verbeelding" algemener is?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

ik bedoel dat "het product van zijn verbeelding" gangbaarder is. Vrucht lijkt mij een te letterlijke vertaling.

Brown


----------



## laura05

dank u!...


----------



## Pepinos

"De vrucht van zijn verbeelding" zou ik verkiezen boven "Het product..". Het hangt van de soort tekst af, natuurlijk. "Het product.." lijkt me i.i.g. redelijk sec, "de vrucht.." is dan weer lyrischer.

"De vrucht van.." is zeker gebruikelijk, zoal bijvoorbeeld in "de vrucht van zijn (noeste) arbeid".


----------

